# Guildball Teams



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, back on the Fantasy side of things now, painting minis for Guild Ball.

As far as I read it's less like Blood Bowl (despite being similar in theme) and more like Malifaux/Warmahordes with a ball. 

I'm working on a Butcher's Guild team and a Mortician's Guild team, starting with the Butcher's. (I have no idea what's going on with these apostrophes, but the designers write it like that, so I assume the guilds were the idea of some butcher/mortician each of whom now runs their own guild rather than having a guild of butchers/etc.).

Here's the test mini, the Butchers (I'll just refer to them as 'butchers' and 'morticians' from now on if that's okay):










Hope you like the guy. There's 7 models to each team (including mascots).


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Butchers WIP:


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

looking good @Sigur.

I've just bought the Butchers starter set so I'll be using this for inspiration when I get round to painting them :biggrin:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Relise:  Thanks for the comment! Have fun!



Here's a random WIP Space Marines special character:



...and here are some WIP test figures for the Morticians:



...aaaand there's another thing I probably shouldn't say (I probably shouldn't say anything but positive marketing drone crap), but I may have messed up on the colour scheme there.  The order was "make 'em grey and purple". I also wanted to make them dark to fit their guild and to contrast the brighter Butchers. Between the grey clothes, the grey NMM metal, the black and the dark/dull purple I'm not sure if they aren't a little boring to look at. I'm pretty sure I'll stick to the colour scheme for the most part, but maybe tweak it a little by adding green bits. I really like those stripey things over the eyes as seen on the dude with the mask. Maybe that's a thing I'll carry through the whole team. Maybe i'll make it green when it's on purple masks or black or purple when it's painted on faces. What do you think?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Finished three Butchers for now:



The photo isn't great, but i guess you can see the cleavage.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I haven't heard of this game before. The mini's look pretty good and your painting is great. I'm gonna have to check out the rest of the range.

I'm also liking how there seems to be no delusions of a fair sporting contest when the teams are bringing axes to the game.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Asmodai: Thanks very much.  


Guildball Butchers!










Only lacking the mascot now. Hope you like them. 


A little off-topic, but the past day I've been doing some BloodBowl minis for another customer:










Very different style, but also fantasy football stuff, so maybe some of you will like them.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Guildball Morticians WIP:


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice models, even better paintjob!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tha Tall One: Thanks very much. 



...aaaand we're done!


Mortician's Guild:























































Butcher's Guild: 
























































What do you think, Sirs?


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome paint work on them all :so_happy: :so_happy:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Heyhey, I'm doing a few more Guild Ball teams. First, here are some WIP Fishermen:










Hope you like them.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Bam, done!





























...and here some pictures with white background:






































I hope that you like them.  Next up: Brewers' Guild!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, on to the next team -the Brewers Guild:










Boy, these take quite a bit longer than anticipated. Not only due to the tartan pattern. But I'm getting ahead pretty alright.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Right, last Friday I got another Fishermen figure (season 2, just like the imposing lady in the Brewers Guild team). Quickly finished him. He's a captain and he's called Corsair:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's the Brewers, mostly done. Except for the guy blowing bubbles in the background and the cat (not pictured).


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Right, time for some results. Here's the finished Brewers Guild team:
















































...and with white background:















































Hope you like them! 


There's yet more to some as I've got a full Alchemists Guild team to do and a newly released addition to the Butchers team.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

So I'm doing some more Guildball goodness! Here's the testmini for the Alchemists Guild:






































What do you think, Sirs?


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Those Guildball minis sure have a lot of character, especially after the nice paintjobs you give them!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@wide_ocean: Thanks. Yeah, the minis are rather... well, quite a bit over the top characterful. 

Here's the Alchemists team in a rather serious state of work in progress:











Fun fact from my sad, miniatures-determined life: The night after having started painting the little robot fella named Flask (I started painting him along with the test mini) he popped up in my dreams! Completely unrelated dream stuff happened, all of a sudden I see the little robot mini in my hand and quite a lot of nasty flesh colour had splooged across it! Very upsetting after all the NMM painting more or less done on that model. 

Sure, nothing is as boring as other people telling your about their dreams, but I felt like it was totally worth mentioning.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Right, Alchemists done!














































Hope you like them!

I also did a base with a ball on it, but you've seen those before anyway.  Next up: Some Season 2 add-ons to the Butchers and Morticians.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, since the Alchemists are done for now I went on to do some odds and ends which got added to the Butchers and Morticians in season 2.

Here's Tenderiser:




















Thought he was done, but then I spotted a few bits which needed doing in the photos.


At the same time, I started painting Bonesaw:











Hope you like them.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

..aaand done:
















































What do you think, Sirs?


----------

